

Study links evolution of single gene to human capacity for language - fogus
http://www.newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/why-can-t-chimps-speak-111961.aspx

======
sfwc
Submission title is somewhat misleading. Nobody appears to be claiming that
e.g. a chimp engineered with the human version of FOXP2 (the single gene under
discussion) would have human-style language capacity commensurate with its
intelligence - just that FOXP2 is a contributing factor.

------
gojomo
If true, I expect we'll see talking chimps soon: adding the gene is a neu-
brainer.

I'm also reminded of Bruce Sterling's short story, "Our Neural Chernobyl".

